# Edge Walk!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I am so going try this when I come back!



http://www.edgewalkcntower.ca/


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow, that's pretty wild! I'd definately do it too!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

there is currently an ongoing debate about exposure to potentially hazardous levels of radiation of edge walk. Something to think about...


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Hitch said:


> there is currently an ongoing debate about exposure to potentially hazardous levels of radiation of edge walk. Something to think about...


LMAO If I die from a brain tumor it won't be because I walked around the CN tower


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Hitch said:


> there is currently an ongoing debate about exposure to potentially hazardous levels of radiation of edge walk. Something to think about...


say what? How is there more radiation there than anywhere else in the GTA...besides Pickering. lol


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

At low elevations, we are being shielded from much of the radiation due to surrounding buildings, trees etc. At that high of an elevation, nothing much is shielding you from radiation. 

Along similar lines, since there are not much interference for radiation waves; TV, radio and other broadcasting stations situate their emitters and antennas at high elevations. Little of this elevation is felt on the ground due to the reason listed above, but these radiation really add up at high altitudes. Lastly, Having the CN tower at basically core Toronto doesnt help the matter either.

Even with that said, there has been work done measuring radiation levels at edge walk in CN tower. So far the radiation level is lower than that of the Canadian and UN maximum levels. Though the measured levels are FAR FAR greater than the maximum levels set by other countries, such as the US, European countries and Japan.

which is why there is constant debate regarding the issue. Some groups feel its perfectly safe, others want the government to lower the maximum radiation level standards in line with a lot of the other developed countries..


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I can see a difference between sea level and say... the top of Everest, but enough of a difference at the top of the CN tower? there are buildings with inhabited floor space just a few hundred feet below the top of the CN tower, so those floors would be subject to radiation or is it considered that the building structure shield them from enough of it?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

In terms of the CN tower, the radiation in concern is more man made radiation (TV, radio, broadcasting etc). Where as for high mountains, the radiation is more solar/cosmic radiation. So on CN tower we wont experience as high of cosmic as say Everest, and on Everest, we wont experience high man made radiation.

As for floors of high rises, radiation shielding is something the architect must taken into consideration.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

ahhh...now it makes sense. that massive transmitting tower above your head up there wold contribute.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I am more scare of the line snap, than high rise radiation


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

How much of a thrill can it really be knowing you can't fall? The ironworkers who assembled that part of the tower as well as those that capped it wore no fall arrest equipment.


----------

